# Homestead in NE Arizona for sale



## LonghornLady53 (Aug 30, 2013)

This homestead sits on 40 acres with a 2000+ sq. ft. 3-bedroom, 2-bathroom manufactured home with large eat-in kitchen, great room with dining area, den with wood-burning stove, office, laundry room/mud room, and a 10' x 20' front porch. A 500 sq. ft. 1-bedroom, 1-bathroom handicap accessible in-laws' cabin with kitchenette and sunroom is attached. the outbuildings consist of a 1200 sq. ft. metal barn, a 16' x 24' workshop, and well house: other structures include 2 wells (one irrigation), bull pen, calf pasture, and framework for calving pens. Fenced and cross-fenced, there are areas cleared for vegetable and herb gardens, fruit trees, and multiple pastures ready for you to configure and irrigate. Twenty acres of juniper trees will keep you supplied with firewood. With a panoramic view of the White Mountains, the house sits on a hill and the property has a gradual 90' drop in elevation from the northwest corner to the southeast corner. Although currently on the grid, the south facing hill is perfect for solar and/or wind power. Eight miles off the nearest paved road, located just 1 mile inside the Apache County line, this ranch is secluded and somewhat off the beaten path, but still just 20 miles from Snowflake, 30 miles from Holbrook, and 40 miles from Show Low. Ideal bug-out property for those preppers, survivalists, self-sufficient homesteaders who want more than undeveloped land. Go to www.nearizonahomestead.com or e-mail at [email protected] for more information.


----------

